# My Bolens Iseki cab project



## amanda11270 (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought I'd post some pictures of the cab im building for my Iseki TX1300 (Bolens G152) I picked up quite a bit of square tube steel at a local discount supply house and decided to weld together a cab (my wife calls it "my cage" im building). I've been looking for sometime for a nice cab for my G152, its in great shape, I'd hate to put a crappy cab on it, so I decided to build my own. I work in refrigeration, I dont really weld for a living, but I will say im getting better at it after this project. Actually with a mig its hard to do a real bad job. Im at a cross roads though, as now I can lift it to put it on relatively easily, the same discount house has sheet steel also real cheap. Im thinking of sheeting it, then cutting it out for windows, but then I will be losing alot of the sheet steel I bought do to the holes I have to cut. I am also considering plexiglassing most of it, instead of sheet steel as well. Not sure yet. Im hoping it doesnt get too much heavier, as I wont need a cab to mow in the summer. Anyone else make their own cab that might have some ideas????


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice tractor, nice cab project. You do awesome work! Have any access to aluminum?


----------



## amanda11270 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, actually I do have access to aluminum, there is this cool store near me called "surplus city", their tools are pretty much use one time and throw-away kinda stuff, but there hardware section is above and beyond. They have all kinds of large raw steel and aluminum, sheets and lengths. Unfortunately to weld aluminum, I need a spoolgun, and I dont even know if they make one for my welder, im guessing not as I have never seen one for it. I have been thinking of possibly sheeting it in aluminum partially, but am still undecided, I did paint it tonight and snapped another photo of it. Im considering just plexiglassing it almost entirely also, not sure though


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you did aluminum, you could rivit it. That's a super sharp Bolens. What year is it?


----------



## amanda11270 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thats exactly what I was thinking, using rivets to fasten aluminum to the frame, I have no idea of the year of the tractor, I wish someone could tell me actually. I will say that I have been told that its a TX1300, which it does resemble, but on the tractor it says TX2140, all the parts I buy for it are TX1300 though. I have found these older Bolens to be sorta a scavenger hunt for parts though, right now im on the scavenger hunt for a large front mounted Bolens snowblower for it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I'll be watching progress on this project no doubt. How much road you plowing?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

What might be easier ( and possibly harder) is to bolt the panels on the cage - that way can make it lighter to pull it off when not needed- either that or make some sort of electric lift system to pull the whole thing off. Or could just add a small ac unit and mow in style during the summer.


----------



## amanda11270 (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I added an aluminum roof, and it is hard to tell from the photos but I put 1/4" plexiglass in the frame, all I have left is to fabricate some doors to hang on it yet. 

Also I picked up a Bolens 54" plow from another Bolens owner, its a great setup, very very well made. And it came with the complete factory kit to make live hydraulics for lift and angle.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice work Amanda! You currently offering these for John Deere 990s in your catolog? I want one!


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice bolens diesel you have there.

I looked up the TX2140 And I did not come up with anything.

But I did come up with the TX1300 being made from 1978-1980.


----------

